# Where would you head this Saturday if you had to choose between Nipple, Elbow,& Spur?



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

*Where would you head this Saturday if you had to choose between Nipple, Elbow,& Spur?*

Plan on headed out of OB on Saturday and would like to catch dolphin, wahoo, tuna, or any type of billfish. Where would you go if you were me and why would you go there? I am looking into nipple, elbow, or spur. 

Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That would depend on what size boat you are in and the speed you can run. If you have a fast boat with the sea conditions we will have Saturday It would make for a great day to run and gun keeping an eye on the surface temperature changes and bait pods. Find the pods and you will find the whites. If you find some thing floating like a barrel, log or large grass pads don't charged them at first make your approach from the up current side and position your shot gun to pass close to it. That will allow you to keep your distance with the boat and if a mahi or hoo is around they will find what you are trolling. Work that area for a while to get Mrs. Blue to get interested. You can also pick up some fresh hardtails or other live bait hanging around the floating debris. Hope this help a little.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

We will be in a 28 center console . Thanks


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Stay close nipple inside to the edge and east . Lot of good fish in close right now!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Recess


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I always go for the nipple first. Second base!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Ended up heading to the nipple this past Saturday(18th) in the choppy conditions. Fished from 7:30am until 1pm with 3 knock downs, 2 fished were hooked for a few seconds but came off and one toothy critter hit yo zuri bonita twice but could not find hooks. Saw some tuna feeding on the surface that disappeared as we approached and some very large sea turtles. Water was clean blue green with a good bit of flyers. Wind ended up laying down for the ride in so we were able pick up speed to make it home to watch some football. Pretty day, just no fish to show.


----------

